# Frontline and thick fur



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

OK - I have used frontline for some time but I have always worried that its not getting to where it should because of the thick fur on the necks of Maine Coons


NO SKIN SHOWING! Both my now deceased MC and Bindi the female I have adopted had such thick fur I just could not see any skin!

The male Hector has skin  which I could SEE when I parted the fur - so no problem there

But what about where it is just a no-go seeing the skin - what do you do?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

you can part the fur with your fingers 
or the end should be on the skin before you squeeze it 
then should be ok


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i blow hard on my cats fur to get it to part before applying frontline.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I get hubby to push the fur up so the skin shows, then I squeeze the stuff on lol*


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Also push nozzle through til it stops then you know youve hit skin and squeezei assume your using spot on.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Also push nozzle through til it stops then you know youve hit skin and squeezei assume your using spot on.


Bit rude Clare


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

only if youve got a filthy mind!!! frontlines great until cat decides to shoot off at point of squeezing out and you miss the spot and they can lick itone of mine starts to dribble as soon as i snap off the top!funny how they all dissapear at this point


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Excuse me-my mind is filled with the purity of a well groomed minx i'll have you knowI mean't it'd be a bit rude to scruff ya pussy and part the fur and then squeeze somthing wet and cold from a plastic nozzleDunno whats filthy in that


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Janee said:


> OK - I have used frontline for some time but I have always worried that its not getting to where it should because of the thick fur on the necks of Maine Coons
> 
> NO SKIN SHOWING! Both my now deceased MC and Bindi the female I have adopted had such thick fur I just could not see any skin!
> 
> ...


Dont know what you are on about lass, you can part the fur on any cat and see the skin !!!!!!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

> Dont know what you are on about lass, you can part the fur on any cat and see the skin !!!!!!


Actually, no you can't. Maine coons are known for their very thick fur especially the undercoat, and they don't lose the ruff like some of the wedgies do.

I was quite amazed that I could see Hector's skin though IMO he has a 'european' type coat as opposed to 'american'.

I will try the blowing trick next time and also Wendy's tip of pushing the fur up as I suspect wedgies also have very thick fur undercoat.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh I never knew that with MC's they must have really dense coats. Wegies too I expect. Is it the breeding and the climate they origenated from  Persian coat is quite easy to part and get the nozzle in


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

I


> will try the blowing trick next time and also Wendy's tip of pushing the fur up as I suspect wedgies also have very thick fur undercoat.





> Oh I never knew that with MC's they must have really dense coats. Wegies too I expect.


*Yea, they do Chrissy & Jane, it's a pain in the butt sometimes, lol. Especially when it comes to flea treatment ect. Wegies are easier in the summer as they tend to shed a lot of the undercoat and their ruff. *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Do they get knotted or matted quite easily then  Persians are a nightmare if you don't groom regularly


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

As a Coonie slave, I can confirm that this is a difficult task - their fur is so very dense that you cannot simply part the fur with your fingers to see the skin - nor will blowing hard do the trick on my boy. I have to use a moistened flannel to flatten the fur and then part it with a grooming comb. 

Surprisingly, their fur is easy to brush and does not matt easily.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Do they get knotted or matted quite easily then Persians are a nightmare if you don't groom regularly


*A true Norwegian should'nt matt easily I was told. Because in the wild they don't have anyone to groom them. In the summer the ruff quite often matts a bit, but it falls out anyway. In the wild they would find a tree stump or rock and just rub it off I rarely have a problem with matting with any of mine.*


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Excuse me-my mind is filled with the purity of a well groomed minx i'll have you knowI mean't it'd be a bit rude to scruff ya pussy and part the fur and then squeeze somthing wet and cold from a plastic nozzleDunno whats filthy in that


pmsl Kelly


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Yes Maine coons were originally farm barn cats in eastern american states - I suspect that wedgies were probably their ancestors.

The coat has to be thick because of the winters there and like the wedgies nobody to groom them.

There is a trend amongst some breeders to lose the dense coat - to give them a more sleek appearance and I think that where is what has happened to hector - though we will see in the winter.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Excuse me-my mind is filled with the purity of a well groomed minx i'll have you knowI mean't it'd be a bit rude to scruff ya pussy and part the fur and then squeeze somthing wet and cold from a plastic nozzleDunno whats filthy in that


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

I had the same problem with my 2 Ragdolls. They have so much thick wooly type hair, it was impossible to find the skin!

I just got someone else to help me while I did it. We parted the hair as best as possible, I made sure the tube touched the body and that seemed to do the trick.

It's always easy if your cat lets you do anything to it, which mine do. They didn't even have a clue what I was trying to do  and they sat still the whole way through.


----------



## janpan (Sep 22, 2009)

I too have a thick-furred dog--a rottweiler. I concur that it is next to impossible to find the skin beneath the fur. Much of my Frontline ends up on top of the fur, which I know to be of no use. And just pushing til you hit pay dirt doesn't address the problem either, as there are few gaps in the fur to absorb the liquid.

Next month I will try this alternative and watch to see if it is effective: I will use two sites--one between the shoulder blades, and one about 6 inches above the tail--where my dog cannot reach. Less liquid per spot>>more possible absorption.

For each squeeze I will grasp the fur and pinch it between my fingers to expose as much actual skin as possible...


----------

